#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Salaam! Op zoek naar een spontane, vrolijke bekeerling.

## Arabsich1988

Een leuke bekeerde man die op korte termijn bereid is om te trouwen...ben zelf spontaan, gezellig, hou van lachen en zoek dat dus ook in een leuke man!...heb niet veel eisen, als je maar leuk, gezellig, hyginisch, maatje, serieus en een toekomst wil opbouwen.

alleen berichten als je serieus bent...geen vage contacten. ben zelf een dame van 29 jaar oud.

----------


## Jamal 020

Salam ,

Je topic spreekt me aan
Heb je whatsapp,communiceert makkelijker

Beslemma

----------


## Man-Vrijgezel

> Een leuke bekeerde man die op korte termijn bereid is om te trouwen...ben zelf spontaan, gezellig, hou van lachen en zoek dat dus ook in een leuke man!...heb niet veel eisen, als je maar leuk, gezellig, hyginisch, maatje, serieus en een toekomst wil opbouwen.
> 
> alleen berichten als je serieus bent...geen vage contacten. ben zelf een dame van 29 jaar oud.


Salaam Alaykoum, waar kom jij vandaan?

----------

